# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Has anyone ever WILD while going to sleep for the first time?

## HigherDream

Title says it all.

----------


## Solarflare

I heard it is possible but very difficult, even for an experienced WILDer. This is because REM is extremely short during the first hour of sleep. Therefore your dream will probably not be very vivid and it will take much longer to initiate.

----------


## Puffin

I accidentally got SP once without prior sleep, but I was super, super tired and relaxed. I'm not even sure how I managed to stay aware while it happened. Like Solarflare explained, entering SP and a dream would be much more difficult, and besides, the outcome almost always isn't worth it. The dream will usually be short-lived and unstable.

----------


## lazerblade

I did once. The dream was short and very unstable. Haven't been able to do it again since.

----------


## HigherDream

I have been trying it the last several night and using the beansural beats and i have been able to enter SP?

----------


## lazerblade

Trust me, it's not worth the effort. Most tuts admit that it's possible, but seriously. You're not going to get good wake induced lucids without WBTB, at least without a good deal of experience.

Remember that SP is only a fraction of the equation. I've had waking SP twice, and I wasn't able to turn it into a lucid because I wasn't ready.

----------


## fOrceez

_Moved to WILD subforum _

----------


## HigherDream

Okay so is should try a wbtb with it then? Would that give me the best effect?

----------


## lazerblade

> Okay so is should try a wbtb with it then? Would that give me the best effect?



In my experience, yes. That's how I induced waking SP for the first time in years.

----------


## Amodia

When you talk about SP do you mean getting the vibrations? Because, while they are buzzing away like crazy, I'm paralyzed.

----------


## lazerblade

SP feels different for everyone. I get some vibrations, but for me the main symptom is this static roar/screech sound that seems to occupy space. That's when I know I'm paralyzed. I can't just move every so often trying to see if I am. That way I NEVER get to sleep.

----------


## DynoTAP

If you plan on doing a WILD when going to bed make sure you have an intensive daily exercise routine that lasts at least 1 hour and 30 minutes. 

I go longboarding from one town to the next and back in order to get results.  I don't slow down to take a breather, instead I push myself the entire way with no intention of slowing down. At the halfway mark -- 45 minutes into the daily routine, I am at the town, I buy a well deserved coffee at my favorite coffee cafe and relax for an hour waiting for my energy to come back before I ride myself home. In total, the distance I ride is 14.8 Km. I find that this tires me out enough for me to reach sleep paralysis at night without any issues.

----------


## BlakeE45

I've done this probably less than 4 times successfully. However, each time I was successful I didn't sleep the night before, or as the post above states, had strenuous physical activity.

----------


## BeeClock

Presuming that WILDing without prior sleep is possible to master (to be able to induce is easily, and have great quality LDs), then theoretically one who masters this could WILD on command at any point in the day. That would be pretty awesome. However I do not know if this would be possible either.

----------


## HigherDream

In my opinion i think i have to start with a WBTB wild first then maybe once i get that down ill start trying to do it every night again, because i tried last night and all i got was SP but then nothing else really happened! so i dont know , i think it could be possible if i just had the patience and the time!

----------


## fOrceez

It's totally possible, but why would you want to waste all that time? If you have that much time on your hands to spare, you may aswell try it in a WBTB. At least during then, you're more likely to get results.

----------


## HigherDream

Very true very true force! Thanks!

----------


## DynoTAP

> In my opinion i think i have to start with a WBTB wild first then maybe once i get that down ill start trying to do it every night again, because i tried last night and all i got was SP but then nothing else really happened! so i dont know , i think it could be possible if i just had the patience and the time!



WBTB WILDs feel very different to bedtime WILDs (at least do me they do). I feel much more in control when  WILDing at night as opposed to when I WBTB.

What you could try doing at night once you reach sleep paralysis is to relax further. Try and feel yourself relaxing deeper into the bed.

----------


## HigherDream

Okay thanks  Dyno ill try that tonight!!

----------


## 12padams

Heh, part way though my journey I tried out wilding without pre sleeping/wbtb. Let's just say it was interesting until I induced insomnia after 4 attempts. I will say that its possible to induce sleep paralysis without wake back to bed because that's exactly what I did on my second experiment... Here's a snippet:

Experiment 2 -17th January 2012 (Length: 35 minutes): Without warning I suddenly heard a loud windy sucking sound blast into my ears which instantly caused me to freak out and sit up terrified in bed. My sudden movement felt disconnected causing a nauseous feeling in my head and a tingling feeling in my numb body. My surroundings appeared ghostly and were swirling around out of focus. Around my room I saw shadows swiftly moving around which triggered a sudden desire to perform a reality check.
-Read the complete experiment results here: Second awake all night experiment

Problem was I flinched and got freaked out by the pre obe/sp rushing noises... I should have gone further but once again fear overtook my desire to have an obe...

----------


## topten35

> I accidentally got SP once without prior sleep, but I was super, super tired and relaxed. I'm not even sure how I managed to stay aware while it happened. Like Solarflare explained, entering SP and a dream would be much more difficult, and besides, the outcome almost always isn't worth it. The dream will usually be short-lived and unstable.



Yeah, that's what i used to do.  5 to 10 minutes without even being tired or sleepy actually, i would go into sp.  But no, not as far as i remember, i haven't wilded when going to sleep

----------

